
Why Lisp Failed - adgasf
https://locklessinc.com/articles/why_lisp_failed/
======
daly
Lisp failed? News to me. I use it every day.

~~~
kazinator
This appeared as early as April 2010, according to the Wayback Machine:

[https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://locklessinc.com/articl...](https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://locklessinc.com/articles/why_lisp_failed/)

I developed a great new Lisp dialect since this was written.

(Though the project started around August 2009, the internals of TXR weren't
externally exposed as a Lisp until December 2011.)

So the Algol family is thriving, whereas the Lisp family is dead? What do we
include in either family? Obviously, Algol 68 is dead, and so is Lisp 1 and
1.5.

